# Methoden Wert übergabe



## David2456 (16. Nov 2015)

Hallo,
ich versuche einen Wert den ich zuvor eingelesen habe in einer anderen Methode zu verwenden. Wie funktioniert dies?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Flown (16. Nov 2015)

Methodenparameter


----------



## David2456 (16. Nov 2015)

Hmm
also wenn ich jetzt in meiner main methode
int a = In.readInt();
stehen habe und will das a in einer anderen Methode
static void Methode();{
     Out.print(a);
}
verwenden. Wie schreibe ich die Methoden dann um?


----------



## strußi (16. Nov 2015)

methode( int a){ blub};
Klasse.methode( a);


----------



## Joose (17. Nov 2015)

Bevor noch zusätzliche Fragen zu diesem Thema, kommen hier solltest du alles wichtige finden:
http://www.java-tutorial.org/methoden.html


----------

